# مشاريع تخرج حلوة كتير..................



## لندا محمد (11 يونيو 2006)

ياجماعة انا عندى اقتراح ايه رأيكوا لو كل واحد عنده مشروع تخرج يضعوا هنا بحيث اننا نجمع المشاريع والكل يستفاد وياريت كل اللى يضع مشروع يحاول يحط كل المساقط بتاعته ويكتب مشروع ايه ولو عنده معلومات عنه, انا حسة انها فكرة حلوة كتير.........................................


----------



## mokh (11 يونيو 2006)

good idea why u didnt start


----------



## troy_119 (11 يونيو 2006)

اقتراحك جمييييل جدا جدا جدا يا لندا لكن مع كل اسف مش هتلاقى اهتمام ليه عارفه ليه ؟؟؟؟
لان فى ناس قبلك فكرو فى الفكره دى على الرغم من انها فكره ممتازه جدا جدا و بالعكس دى فكره رائعه خالص بس بردو مافى حد اهتم ليها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15440&highlight=%E3%D4%C7%D1%ED%DA+%CA%CE%D1%CC

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15733&highlight=%E3%D4%C7%D1%ED%DA+%CA%CE%D1%CC

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7466&highlight=%E3%D4%C7%D1%ED%DA+%CA%CE%D1%CC

هذه هى بعض الروابط التى تحتوى على المواضيع ارجو ان تكونى قد فهمتى قصدى و لكنى على العموم ارحب بهذه الفكره


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (11 يونيو 2006)

عزيزتي لندا ممتاز ما انتي مقدما علية وسوف ندعمك وانا من اوائل الداعمين لكي واعتقد فقط عندما تطرحين الفكرة بشكل موسع والمشروع عند ظهورة سوف تظهر نتائج ومشاركات الاخير فقط اتبعي التالي 
اولا : عليكي بوضع عنوانك الذي تريدين اقبل الاخرين وتجزبيهم له .
ثانيا : ان يكون هناك شرح واضح للموضوع وموضح علية الهدف منه.
ثالثا : ان تدعمي المشروع بصور توضح بداية العمل به.
رابعا : وضع اسئلة لكل مرحلة ليكون هناك ردود مفيدة .
حامسا: اياكي والاستسلام ان لم تبدئي انتي فمن يبدا المهم ان تبدئي يا عزيزيتي وكلنا خلفت ولا ضير من التجربة والنتيجة بتوقعي مذهلة ..........
وان اردتي التواصل لاتمام هذا الموضوع فنحن مجموعة المستحيل على استعداد لنتعاون من اجل انجاح الموضوع عبر هذا الايميل mo7dorgham***********


----------



## مهندسة داليا (14 يونيو 2006)

فكرة جميله جدا وهشارك فيها قريب جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (14 يونيو 2006)

يالله يا جماعة كل واحد يجمع مواهبة ويستعد ويتوكل على الله ويشارك بهذا الموضوع وبالذات اصحاب الخبرات المبدئة ومن ثم سواليكم اصحاب الخيبرات الاعلي ليستفيد الجميع بمشاريع من بدايتها لنهايتها وهذا يفعل التجربة ويدفعهل للنجاح وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## eng.32 (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخت ليندا بجد حلوه المشاريع بجد ابدعت


----------



## troy_119 (15 يونيو 2006)

eng.32 قال:


> شكرا اخت ليندا بجد حلوه المشاريع بجد ابدعت


فين المشاريع يا لينداااااااااا


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا الشورع جميل
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الفكرة جيدة ولكنها تحتاج للعمل.....اذا كانت لديك الاستعداد فعليك ان تبدائي بنفسك بوضع المشروع ووضع النقاط التي تكلمت عنها......وفي النهاية اي فكرة حتي لو كانت ممتازة ليس لها قيمة ما لم يتبعها عمل وخطوات لتنفيذها......ولكن بوجه عام الفكرة جيدة جدا


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (14 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزتي ليندا ممكن تلاقي مشاريع كويسة جدا على موضوع انا بدات فية قريب وهو مشاريع تخرج باظهار manual بجد المشاريع كويسة في الافكار بعيدة عن الماكش والالوان والابهار بالشكل 
لكنها تعتمد على الفكرة ...شوفيها وقوليلي رايك


----------



## eng_ahmed_mic1 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*مطلوب مشروع لكليه العمارة*

شكرا لو ياريت الاقي عندكوا مشروع كلية عمارة


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخت ليندا على هاي الفكرة الرائعه وحتى تعم الفائدة على جميع الاعضاء ونستفيد من الاقتراحات .


----------



## abasaleh (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الكل يشكر والشكر مطلوب ولكن المطلوب اكثر هو ارسال مشاريع


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة كثيرة حلوة كثير 
وانا طالبة على وشك التخرج وبديت اعمل على المشروع 
ومحتاجة كثيييير مساعدة منكوا 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## عبدالفتا الشامي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا على التفاعل*

انا باشكر الاخوة الاعضاء على هاي التفاعل الغير عادي ولكن مو الكطلوب هاي وبس 
مابدنا نظل نحكي ونشكر فقط ؟
نريد من الاخوة اللي عندهم مشاريع ان يبادرو الى انزالها الى المنتدى الاغر لتكون البدايه للتفاعل النافع وانزال المشاريع من كل الاعضاء كل حسب استطاعته .
والشكر لكم جميعا ولصاحب الفكرة الرائعه .
والسلام ختام .


----------



## zoubir (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة جميلة و لكن عندي مشكل 
أنه عندي مشروع تخرجي مركز الأعمال بمدينة ورقلة و لكن ليس مرسوم باكمبيوتر و بمقيلس رسم كبير يصل طول ورقة الرسم الشفاف حتى 1.50 متر كيف أعمل علما أني عندما تخرجت لم أكن أعرف برامج الرسم و في عام 2000 العمل إيه هو أنتظر الإجابة


----------



## zoubir (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شىء جميل و روعة


----------



## مهندس كتكوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرةجميلة جدا و أنا رح أكون من أوائل المشاؤكين فيها


----------



## اللص الطائر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

والله المشاريع فوق الممتاااااز
بس انا نفسي اعرف اشتغل علي الماكس
المشكلة اني مهما اشتغلت عليه مابيدنيش نفس الصور الجميلة دي


----------



## بيكووو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:*​


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لو ياريت الاقي عندكوا مشروع تجاري سكني 3دور*​


----------



## نوسة الننوسة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

why not ??good idea


----------



## Noof_009 (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي مشروع تخرج وهو عن gps
وتخصصي it
وماباقي لي غير شهر
ارجوووا المساعدة
وباسرعة وقت


----------



## سلامونتا (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذه مشاريع تخرج وجدتها اعرضها عليكم


----------



## سلامونتا (2 مارس 2009)

مشروعات متنوعة ارجو منكم المشاركة


----------



## سلامونتا (2 مارس 2009)

باقي المشاريع شكرااااا لكم


----------



## عاشقة العيون (3 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافية على هيك شغلات


----------



## عاشقة العيون (3 مارس 2009)

ياريت تنزلوا مشاريع عن الميناء


----------



## غرام الهوارى (7 مارس 2009)

فكرة حلوة اووى 
وانا ان شاء الله هشترك معاكم


----------



## موناليزامحمد (7 مارس 2009)

ياريت تعطينا معلومات تفصيليه اكثر عن المتحف وشكرا


----------



## المخطط العراقي (8 مارس 2009)

فكرة جميلة والله اخت لندا وانا عن قريب اشارك فيها ان شاء الله


----------



## سلام عطاطرة (8 مارس 2009)

فكرة حلوة ،،،، وكتير حلوة مشاركة troy_19


----------



## eng.mego (9 مارس 2009)

فكره حلوه اوى يا ريت تتفعل والكل يشارك فيها 
انا فى بكالريوس ومحتاجه كتير انى اشوف مشاريع
انا فى انتظار الجديد


----------



## abduljbar (15 مارس 2009)

*
وانا طالب شوف اتخرج واريدان اعمل مشروع تخرج
حلو جداً ولو حتى بالا فكار يا منعاه
وشكرا لكم*​


----------



## abduljbar (15 مارس 2009)

وانا طالب شوف اتخرج واريدان اعمل مشروع تخرج
حلو جداً ارجوا المساعده ولو حتى بالا فكار يا منعاه
وشكرا لكم


----------



## abduljbar (15 مارس 2009)

وانا طالب شوف اتخرج واريدان اعمل مشروع تخرج
حلو جداً ارجوا المساعده ولو حتى بالا فكار يا منعاه
وشكرا لكم


----------



## matawnih2000 (15 مارس 2009)

مرحبا جد موضوع حلو كتير بس ما بدنا حكي بدنا نشوف مشاريع وانا بدي ابلش 
هذا مشروع مدرسة ابتدائية من تصميمي ان طالب هندسة معمارية سنة ثالثة الملف مرسوم ع الاتوكاد يا ريت ينول على اعجابكم 
للتحميل اتبع هذا الرابط 

http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-15-11-t9iwygei6.dwg

اذا الرابط ما اشتغل يا ريت تبلغوني 
وتقبلو جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

thank you alot>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

هل المشروع له تصميم مبدئي كنموذج ...سوال من خارج القسم


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

فكــــــــــــــرة امنيحة 
ممكن الكل يستفيد من خبرات زمايلوا 
واعضائوا بالمنتدى 
وانا مع هيك فكرة


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

هده احسن فكره شكرا يا اخواني


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

v. niceeeeeeeee


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

كتير حلوة


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

فعلا روعة


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

كلام رائع


----------



## مخططه (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلااام عليكم 
انا عضووه جديده وعندي مشروع بس مااعرف احط له اهداف هو مشروع المدينة المصغره ممكن احد يساعدني ؟
وشكرا


----------



## الشفق الابيض (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*فكــــــــــــــرة امنيحة 
ممكن الكل يستفيد من خبرات زمايلوا 
واعضائوا بالمنتدى 
وانا مع هيك فكرة*​


----------



## مخططه (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بس ممكن مساعدتي في وضع الاهداف 
وشكــرا


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

